
This Russian Is Spamming Google Analytics to Show His Support for Trump - collinmanderson
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-pro-trump-russian-is-spamming-google-analytics
======
jetti
This has been incredibly frustrating for me. I get this spam a lot and it
isn't flagged by Google Analytics as spam since it keeps showing up when I
have block spam turned on. The biggest reason why it bothers me is that I have
a fairly new site and I'm trying to get people to download my trial (or even
buy) but when there is all this spam it makes it seem like I'm getting a lot
of traffic but no conversions.

------
collinmanderson
I've had two clients tell me that their Google Analytics is getting this spam.
Super annoying.

I guess they just send the spam by faking window.navigator.languages or
something?

